# 3 x plus de



## Frasi

Ciao,
La frase "3 x plus de blondes"  può significare "altre 3 bionde"? Oppure cos'altro? non ho contesto purtroppo.. sono semplici descrizioni estrapolate..Sempre riferito alle soubrette playboy..

Grazie.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ciao Frasi,

3 x = 3 fois. Est-ce que ça te suffit ?
Évidemment, le X est aussi utilisé pour désigner le porno (en Italie aussi ?), je ne sais pas si c'est fait exprès...


----------



## Frasi

Grazie, avevo pensato anche io alla X intesa come Porno (infatti di solito la traduco in quel modo..), ma mi rimane il dubbio su plus de!


----------



## Frasi

Ho risolto comunque, grazie.


----------



## Zsanna

Le tutto sarebbe: tre volte di più di bionde... (come in una pubblicità)
Per esempio: qui c'e ne sono 9 mentre qua ne sono solo 3, dunque qui ci sono 3 volte di più di quanto di qua. (? Non so mai come utilizzare la forma di paragone, mi scusa!)


----------

